# Biggest Betta I've ever seen



## MermaidinWithTropicalFish (Jun 12, 2021)

Meet Zeus.
He's supposed to be a PetSmart was told when he shipped. He's not in a c shape, or anything but MAN is he Big. Nobody knew his to price him, he was bigger then every male they had in the store.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Maybe he it a giand betta? He is beautiful!


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

Wow, he's gorgeous! Definitely a giant betta. If they can't figure out how to price him maybe you can take him home...


----------



## MermaidinWithTropicalFish (Jun 12, 2021)

mollyyymo said:


> Wow, he's gorgeous! Definitely a giant betta. If they can't figure out how to price him maybe you can take him home...


I did, he definitely came with me. He can barely turn in the cup, and because they don't have a labe or price guide, he would have sat in the back in that cup for weeks or more she said.

They also have a premium white female, someone asked if she would fit in a wall vase. 😬 I was like oh I'm sorry, she's taken already. 😶 And the PetSmart lady wrote my name on her cup and put her in the back, so I could grab her today


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

A huge giant betta! Beautiful boy!


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

MermaidinWithTropicalFish said:


> I did, he definitely came with me. He can barely turn in the cup, and because they don't have a labe or price guide, he would have sat in the back in that cup for weeks or more she said.
> 
> They also have a premium white female, someone asked if she would fit in a wall vase. 😬 I was like oh I'm sorry, she's taken already. 😶 And the PetSmart lady wrote my name on her cup and put her in the back, so I could grab her today


You're doing the Lord's work, taking down the betta industrial complex from the inside. 😭


----------



## AbraCassandra (Oct 27, 2021)

MermaidinWithTropicalFish said:


> I did, he definitely came with me. He can barely turn in the cup, and because they don't have a labe or price guide, he would have sat in the back in that cup for weeks or more she said.
> 
> They also have a premium white female, someone asked if she would fit in a wall vase. 😬 I was like oh I'm sorry, she's taken already. 😶 And the PetSmart lady wrote my name on her cup and put her in the back, so I could grab her today


Oh niiiice save! That little girl is blessed that you saved her. And that big boi too


----------



## spoonRose71 (Nov 21, 2021)

MermaidinWithTropicalFish said:


> Meet Zeus.
> He's supposed to be a PetSmart was told when he shipped. He's not in a c shape, or anything but MAN is he Big. Nobody knew his to price him, he was bigger then every male they had in the store.
> 
> View attachment 1036794


giant breed nice


----------

